# anyone have a muzzleloader for sale..



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

so today i pulled out my muzzleloader cause i was thinking about going out shooting tomorrow... and when i opend the case there was rust all over the bolt (yes its a bolt action muzzleloader lol) so i took it out and looked down the barrel and there was rust on my breech plug and all down my barrell... and i have no idea how the heck this happend... so if someone by chance has a muzzleloader for sale please let me know...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know what happened:


big_bucker said:


> so today i pulled out my muzzleloader cause i was thinking about going out shooting tomorrow... and when i opened the case there was rust all over the bolt (yes its a bolt action muzzleloader lol) so i took it out and looked down the barrel and there was rust on my breech plug and all down my barrell... and i have no idea how the heck this happend... so if someone by chance has a muzzleloader for sale please let me know...


Cases are meant for short term storage only, most cases even have a warning on them that they will rust, for what it is worth. Here is a decent deal, a little high on the price, but see what you think http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid= I personally like the Omega and bought it based on several strong recomendations.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

How much are you looking to spend, and what kind of gun are you looking for?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

How bad is the rust? Is it just surface rust or is it deeply pitted? I have seen several ML that rust up due to the powder residue that shined up just fine with a little elbow grease.

Rut


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

next time you put a rfile in case for storage rub it down with a light coat of oil, I store a few guns in cases and never had a problem with rust.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

NEVER STORE YOUR GUN IN A VINYLE OR LEATHER CASE!!! In fact throw them all away and get canvas or other cloth cases. When in the gun business I saw this quite often. A man would come in to sell his firearm that had been stored in one of those cases and ..Bamm...rust! The good news is the rust is normally thin and with a little work the gun can live to shoot again, just not quite as pretty. 
One more thing, the trouble with a problem like that is when you show the gun to your honey expaining that you just got to have a new gun, she's going to give you the old "well why didn't you take better care of the one you have?" **** I hate the old "well why?" from the little women.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

the rust was not to deep i ran about 20 patches down the barrel and it cleaned most of it up but im just kinda hesitant to shoot is cause i dont want anything unexpected to happen.... do you think it will be ok to shoot..... and i was also just going to purchase a new breech for it cause when i was putting the nipple into it i was tighting it and it broke inside the breech.... but as long as you guys think it will be alright to shoot i might as well give it a shot. thanks for you help


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

what are you doing cranking down on the nipple for? it only needs to be hand tight just give it a little snug with the wrench is good.

the barrel will be fine as long as you cleaned it up, good.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

walmart sells the tc omega black on black with a starter kit for $300 bucks


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i was not cranking on it lol but i will go check out walmart


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

when it comes to black powder I only buy stainless. it can rust but it is much more forgiving


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you still looking for a muzz? If so I have a new thompson Triumph, stainless, 50 cal I will sale for $300.00. I have only put 5 loads through it. I could just use some extra bowhunting cash right now.


----------

